
Trump is dismissing officials in charge of nukes - entangld
http://gizmodo.com/trump-just-dismissed-the-people-in-charge-of-maintainin-1790908093
======
AnimalMuppet
He's not _dismissing_ them - that is currently beyond his power. He has not
asked the top officials to stay during his term until their replacements can
be found, which is usual practice with critical personnel.

